# Bestimmung der Handgröße



## Mr. Teflon (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

es werden doch bei Handschuhen und manchen Lenkergriffen etc. verschiedene Größen angeboten. Manchmal mit Buchstaben und Zahlen deklariert.

Nur wie bestimmte ich meine Handgröße erstmal selbst?
Was muß ich wie messen? Gibt es dann Tabellen dafür?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## polo (13. Januar 2008)

z.b. http://www.globetrotter.de/de/beratung/messen/handschuhe.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB2 (13. Januar 2008)

Die Tabelle haut nicht hin. Danach müßte ich M tragen. Tatsächlich habe ich aber 11, also XXL, damit die Finger auch reinpassen.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Danke. Scheint als ob die in der Tabelle dann auch wieder nur auf die Handbreite umrechnen vom Umfang ausgehend. Jedenfalls weis ich jetzt was ich messen muß. Super!

Danke nochmal.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## polo (14. Januar 2008)

LB2 schrieb:


> Die Tabelle haut nicht hin. Danach müßte ich M tragen. Tatsächlich habe ich aber 11, also XXL, damit die Finger auch reinpassen.


nun, vermutlich variiert das leicht von hersteller zu hertseller, und keine ahnung, was für gichtgriffel du hast, die tabelle ist aber standard. siehe etwa auch:
http://www.pearlizumi.com/phpThumb.php?src=/data/uploads/product_charts/mens_glove_sizing.gif&w=595
http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/groessentabelle.html


----------



## flyingscot (14. Januar 2008)

Hab das selbe Problem: Die Maßtabellen beziehen sich nur auch die Handbreite, danach wäre es eine 8, die Fingerlänge braucht aber eine 10-11....  nicht jeder mit großen Händen hat Pranken...

Da hilft nur anprobieren... einziger Trost: meistens sind die Größen der selben Firma gut übertragbar zwischen verschiedenen Modellen.


----------



## LB2 (14. Januar 2008)

polo schrieb:


> was für gichtgriffel du hast,



Fühl Dich doch nicht gleich angep*sst. Bei 1,90m und athletischer Figur hat man schon mal etwas längere Finger. Kann ja nicht jeder vertical benachteiligt sein und mit Bratpfannen durch die Gegend rennen. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, daß Du die Tabellen erfunden hast, also, so what. flyingscot sagts doch genauso.


----------



## polo (14. Januar 2008)

wegen einer handschuhgrößentabelle werde ich kaum angepisst sein. entscheidend ist, daß solche richtwerte bei einem großteil der menschheit funktioniert.


----------

